# Rafting with kids, what age?



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a 4.5 year old and a 2 year old. I sold my kayaks and bought a raft, planning to take them on day trips and overnight trips. I am an experienced boater, but have little experience taking younger kids. My 4 year old has made one run down the lower Clackamas with us when he was 3, and my 2 year old will be pushing 3 next summer. How old were your kids when you started taking them on class III rivers, or overnight trips? BTW, the raft is a 14 foot Sotar, a 2008


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

I haven't got any of my own kids, but as a commercial guide in Colorado, I have taken kids as young as 2-1/2 down the Upper Colorado. That section is mostly class I-II, with maybe 2 class IIIs. He sat in the front of the boat, on Mom's lap. I was pretty comfortable with the trip. On the Arkansas, with several class IIIs, I'm more comfortable with 4-6 years old as a minimum. I guess, if you feel there's any chance of falling out in a rapid, I'd want the kids to really be able to understand directions, and be able to swim. The worst thing we can do is give a kid a really scary experience that they'll remember for the rest of their life and never want to go on the water again. Keep it mellow! Also, lots of parents I take really want the full day experience. In my opinion, as the guide, most kids under about 10 are about done by lunchtime. Attention span, energy, etc all is lacking in the afternoon for many kids. Have fun, be safe, and follow their lead- if they're not having fun, it's time to go home!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I've been taking my girls on class II since they were less than one. class III once they were 5 or so and can move around in the water. when they each turned 7 they got to do westwater at lower flows (III+). the oldest is now 10 and I would feel okay taking her on IV- now.


----------



## solboater (May 9, 2011)

Started taking my son out on mellow runs at less than one, which included multidays and some class IIIish. Big consideration for me was my familiarity with the run, support network of other boaters, and access/egress. Lots of great trips between then and now for him as a six year old throughout NorCal, Oregon, and Colorado. Just ran a Lower Rogue trip with him walking around Rainie Falls/fish ladder and Blossom. What a special way to spend time with your family, Enjoy!


----------



## Spanky (May 6, 2012)

It really depends on the kids, do a easy run and you will see it in their eyes if they are into it and ready. Also be honest with your self....Dont take them out in the cold or when it is not a sure things that they will have a good time. To early or a bad time will end up killing it before it starts.

My kids have been doing summer time South Fork American for about a year (5 and 7) had their first Rogue trip this year at 6 and 8. 

On the Rogue they did the same portages that Solboater kids did with Mom. It was a life changer for them you could see it on their faces at the end on the trip. Now all they want to do is go rafting now. My Daughter did slip and slide at 6. 

It really goes back to the parent, it is about the kids and the family when they are in the boat, not pushing you limits. An accident would ruin it forever.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

My kids started rafting the Poudre at 3 and 5. They are now 7 and 9 and we have run hundreds of miles since then, including over 5 overnights; Deso, San Juan, Ruby Horsethief, Delores. All kids are different, but as long as you do things well within your comfort level and make sure you they are having fun, you will all have fun. Oh, yeah, and making sure the kids are having fun means that your wife will be having fun. And everyone knows that if your wife isn't having fun, no one will be having fun.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

We've been doing kids trips with other families since ours were less than two. They have always had a blast. At that age we did flat Class II trips. With youngsters, I think having a bimini is a must. They can nap and eat lunch in the shade and float the day away. 

The biggest danger in my mind is to watch that they don't fall off the front of the boat in shallow water. We had a scare when our daughter was screwing around and went over the bow in less than a foot of water. Luckily she held on to the bow line and didn't go under the boat. That would have been beyond ugly. We have a 16 footer with big tubes that come up to their chest and create a great play area up front. They have to try hard to fall out. I would be less inclined to take 2 year olds on a river trip in a 14 footer with small tubes. 










Personally I won't be taking them on class III until they can swim it. They are now 4 and 5. They have started swimming in the class II current and swimming toward shore. This year we are going to work on swimming through the rapids at the local white water park. Once they can do that and stay calm, I'll take them on class III.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

That has been my personal rule, if I'm gonna boat it, I need to be comfortable swimming it. I don't want to scare them. The older one is the more cautious of the 2, so I think she will catch up to him pretty quickly. Runs like the John Day and Grand Ronde are where I want to start the overnight stuff. I've always heard that the camping is awesome on the Grand Ronde, and I know that corner of the state is beautiful. I've done the Rogue, can't wait to do it again. It's been a few years.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree with the other parents.

We took our girls on the North Fork of the Flathead (easy II) when they were 1.5+.

We started taking them on the Middle Fork of the Flathead (easy III) when we were comfortable with their swimming skills--about age 6 and 8. We had them swimming some of the rapids toward the end of the season at ages 7 and 9.

I take them at all but higher flows now.

They've been on the Alberton Gorge (III+) in later summer low flows. 

It really depends on the river and depends on the kids. I'd rather have my kids in bigger water without wierd eddies than have them in "flatter" water with risks of wierd eddies, holes, or wood in the river.


They have a lifetime of boating ahead of them. You don't have to get them on water you find interesting as soon as possible. You do need to show them a great time so they want more. Bring lots of snacks, squirt guns, snacks, water cannons, towels, snacks, warm dry clothes, and show them adults having a great time, too.


----------



## mcfarlandandrew (Apr 8, 2006)

We've had our three on the grand ronde since they were 2. The 10 yr old twins just did the the other grand with us this summer. Would be glad to pass on grand ronde kid tips if you are interested, just pm.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

I've taken my kids as young as 2 rafting and riding with me in an IK on class II+ but like Solboater mentioned so much of the decision depends on my familiarity with the run; support network of people both in the raft and in other rafts/kayaks and their experience and attitude toward bringing kids along; my kids aptitudes and experience, etc. When taking little ones it's also nice to have one adult per kid in the raft, not including the rower/guide. 

Keep it fun and introduce the kids to fun activities that they will make the trips even more fun like: playing on sand/mud bars, floating in current in PFDs, rock/cliff jumping, jumping off the raft, dancing on the front bench, surfing the front bench, wading, etc. 

A few other thoughts: 
a. Helmets are nice esp when running shallow rivers and if using a frame on the raft - just make sure to get kid sized helmets (Protec, WRSI, etc).
b. Kid sized farmer john wetsuits not only help keep kids warm but are great at protecting knees and shins from rocks, raft frames, and more. 
c. Safety kayakers are a big plus when you start doing runs with bigger rapids. 

Be safe and have fun.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, for all of the tips. Our runs typically have a wide range of kayakers and rafts, so that helps with support. The Clackamas trip went well, we stopped 3 times with 1+ hour brakes for food, fun, swimming, and playing in the rocks. They are both getting comfortable swimming in lakes, my boy is comfortable in a life jacket to swim around at Timothy lake without holding on, and my daughter when she was 1.5 years would bob in my lap in a vest at the lake. The trips I take them on will be geared towards them having fun. I've gotten to the point that any river is fun to me, so I have gotten a lot of enjoyment just out of taking new people in general. I'd like to take the Jacob on the North Santiam this year, and maybe Emma on the Clackamas. She is more adventurous than him, so I think it will go well.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

We took our kids on a four day trip on the Smith when they were 3 and 4. We rigged a gear net in the bow and they hung out and napped in there suspended off the floor. They had a blast. The secret to happy kids on the river is keep them warm. If they are cold everyone is miserable. We have gradually ratcheted up the class of water and the amount of days. We did Deso last summer and they were 9 and 10 - they had a blast. We do a trip on the North Fork of the Flathead every year and they can't wait every year.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

All good advice here. I've played the role of supporting grandparent for my 2 grandkids, and their parents, multiple times now mostly on the flatwater to class 2ish San Juan. Having an adequate number of adults is critical. One per kid beyond the oarsperson is optimal. Depending on the kids (and the parents) they can start very young on flatwater. One make or break factor is can you get them to wear their life jacket for extended periods of time? Keeping them comfortable and entertained is obviously important and I agree about the bimini being important especially on a desert float like the San Juan. Camps that are kid friendly (mostly gradual beaches w/o a lot of current) are a big factor. We've found that if things are breaking down in camp in the morning the best resolution is to push off. The rio is the best entertainment. Spent 9 days on the San Juan in early October with the 2 year old and the "3 and 3/4" year old grandkids and would launch again tomorrow if we could. Kayaks and SUPs expanded the variety of fun things for them to do. The older one had his own kayak to paddle in the flats and both got to spend time with their parents on the SUP. Find your family's comfort zone and make it happen!

PS great pic blutzski.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

no kids of our own, but we are a larger rafting family. Started taking the nieces with us when they were young, starting at 2.5 years old on class II/III- multiday. Of note is that these kids have been camping since they were 2 months old and started swimming lessons very very young. Took one when she was almost 6 on the main salmon, she and her mom got bumped out on a rapid and had a good clean swim together. I think the kid was less traumatized by the swim than mom. The kid's reaction to the swim was not to freak out and never want to get in the boat again, instead she become the boat captain, pointing out potential hazards to the rower for the rest of the trip. That was a few years ago. She will probably be able to paddle an IK by her self soon on easy water. The younger one is almost 5. They both love going rafting, drift boat, and IK.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Kids*

I think as soon as you are doing it for them, and not for yourself, it is the right time. They grow up fast, and soon want their own boats. My son started on easy trips at 3. John Day, Deschutes.. Last summer he rowed his own cat down the Rogue, and styled the whole thing, including Blossom Bar. I was more stoked than he was. The pics are age 3 on the John Day, and last Summer.


----------

